# Help



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You've shot them all right??


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Save up for a bowtech assasign and you will have twice as good of bow out of all that you listed IMO.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Save up for a bowtech assasign and you will have twice as good of bow out of all that you listed IMO.


 agree i have a razoredge which is good but i will get an assassin as soon as possible


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys. We don't even know if he shot them all. He should shoot them all first. Then decide. But you guys have a point. The Assassin is a nice bow for the price.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Shoot those 4 that your interested in, but also shoot any bow that you can afford. Sometimes you just find one that fits and shoots good for you.

If you are going to have this bow for a long time, I Would save up and get a better one


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Shoot those 4 that your interested in, but also shoot any bow that you can afford. Sometimes you just find one that fits and shoots good for you.
> 
> If you are going to have this bow for a long time, I Would save up and get a better one


x2. I didn't think about that. I'd also check out the Elite line of bows. They are very nice and not too much pricier then you're budget. I'd save up another 200 bucks and see what Elite comes out with for next year but thats just my opinion though. You might get lucky and the Elite bow that's coming out in September might be a hunting bow.

Jake


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah i have looked at elite's but i dont have a dealer within 100 miles


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

See if somehow you can get an Elite!!! You won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

if you have a razor edge don't get the soldier seeing as it's practically the exact same bow. But save up your money and buy an assassin like said before


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

texasbow15 said:


> Yeah i have looked at elite's but i dont have a dealer within 100 miles


Shoot Scottie/PA a PM. Hell be able to hook you up with an Elite if you want one. Shipping isn't that bad through him.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Elites seem to be the best quality bows right now. Plus awesome warranty


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

I use to have the razor edge and got an assassin huge strep up save 100 more dollars and get a bow that will last for life. unless your like me a want a new bow evey year. Assassin 10 times better than the razor edge and only 100 dollars away from your buget.

Matt


----------



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

id go with the diamond or the assassin


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i would go with the assassin, hoyt prohawk.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i would go with the assassin, hoyt prohawk.


 x2.


----------

